# Rail Fanning around the Donner Pass



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some really interesting mountain runs of the BNSF.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NNp5REEx9Dk

Don


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

really cool video thanks for posting. :thumbsup: now I want to make scenery like on my layout.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Never been to Arizona, had no idea there was scenery like that there!!! Cool video.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

There isn't, that's California 

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Magic said:


> There isn't, that's California
> 
> Magic


OK, thank you. I was just going by the beginning of the video that said "Carefree, AZ."


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When you drive I-80 between Reno, Nevada and California
you see some of the views in this video including the historic
snow sheds. I remember seeing pictures of them in
High School Library books.

You might remember from your history lessons that the
Donner party became stranded here and died. There
was talk of cannibalism.

Don


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Great vid thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Locomotive said:


> Great vid thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!!


x2

Awesome scenery !


----------

